# Pointe



## javiastu

Hola, estoy leyendo un libro en ruso y de vez en cuando ponen alguna palabra en alemán y francés. Por ejemplo, en una frase me aparece esto:

*Pointe*. (y después viene una frase explicativa).

A mí me parece que es algo así como decir "la clave" o "el punto", pero me gustaría saber si realmente es una palabra alemana y su significado exacto. ¡Gracias!


----------



## gusfand

Sí, es alemana, con origen francés (pointe = punta, fig.: pico).
Más que todo se usa para denominar la "frase culminante" - y por la tanto la última cognición - de un chiste.
También es posible de usarla - más o menos irónicamente - en otro contexto.

La mayoría de los alemanes la pronuncian de una manera mixta francés-alemán (poante).


----------



## javiastu

gusfand said:


> Sí, es alemana, con origen francés (pointe = punta, fig.: pico).
> Más que todo se usa para denominar la "frase culminante" - y por la tanto la última cognición - de un chiste.
> También es posible de usarla - más o menos irónicamente - en otro contexto.
> 
> La mayoría de los alemanes la pronuncian de una manera mixta francés-alemán (poante).


 
Gracias por la explicación... pero ¿cómo se debe traducir esa palabra entonces?


----------



## Bonjules

Wenn man "Pointe"nicht verwenden will (ist ja eleganter), könnte man
"der springende Punkt" sagen (en el caso de un chiste un poquito 'pesado')
saludos


----------



## javiastu

¿Pensáis que Pointe puede traducirse por "la clave" o "el meollo"?


----------



## ErOtto

En todo caso "la clave".

Die Pointe es "lo que le da la gracia al chiste".

Nunca te ha ocurrido nunca lo de ir a conter un chiste y decir ¡ay no, que lo he empezado al revés!... Se estropea el chiste al contar "die Pointe" antes de tiempo. No sé si me explico. 

Vamos, que no se me ocurre el puñetero palabro en español, ¡leñes! 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## javiastu

ErOtto, gracias por la aclaración. En español hay varias palabras para eso que dices (Pointe), como por ejemplo: clave, desenlace, meollo, cuestión, punto, busilis, chispa... Pero ninguna me cuadra a la hora de traducirlo. Yo creo que voy a poner LA CLAVE porque tampoco se trata de un chiste, sino de una especie de acertijo o problema matemático. Por cierto, he visto que la misma frase la han traducido al inglés y ahí han traducido simplemente "The point".

Un saludo!


----------

